# LODD of an unusual kind



## Flight-LP (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.blip.tv/file/4604702

My old truck. R.I.P.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oops! Not cool!

And I love the guy running around with not a shred of fire PPE whatsoever. With apparent total disregard for the clouds of smoke.........must be a field supe.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 7, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oops! Not cool!
> 
> And I love the guy running around with not a shred of fire PPE whatsoever. With apparent total disregard for the clouds of smoke.........must be a field supe.



After 15 years you gain the power of smoke immunity...so no problem there. This is why the old guys skip the ppe.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 7, 2011)

I love how he looked slightly surprised to open the door and have smoke rolling out of the patient compartment.  "Can you get the monitor too?"


----------



## Aidey (Jan 8, 2011)

What is mildly funny about this is a while back we were having rig problems and joking about it catching fire and what we would do. We decided that my partner would call for help while I rescued the monitor.


----------



## Sam Adams (Jan 8, 2011)

I was just chuckling to myself and the two word rely I'd give my supervisor if he asked me to go retrieve some equipment. The first beginning with "F" and the second beginning with "O".


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 8, 2011)

Aidey said:


> What is mildly funny about this is a while back we were having rig problems and joking about it catching fire and what we would do. We decided that my partner would call for help while I rescued the monitor.



Yea, the Zoll is about the only thing in there that we could not replace immediately from reserve stock. 

And my Boss says if our oldest truck ever catches on fire, let it burn.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 8, 2011)

Exciting video.

We once had a rig go up in flames while it was parked overnight.  The inside of the passenger compartment was absolutely melted and destroyed, along with everything in it.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 8, 2011)

As he opens the back doors and Boom! Backdraft........:birthday:


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 18, 2011)

who was the *** clown who vented the back? all that stuff is replaceable. i would have found a nice shady curb and watch the show yelling "we dont need no water let the mother F.... burn"


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 21, 2011)

My only real question is why didn't they get the stretcher out when they stopped? I understand we're not firefighters but that's just plain dum IMOA. Now if they came back to the rig and it was in flames, sure stay the heck back. I had an underhood fire on my own pickup. It wasn't hard to extinguish, I pulled over at first sign of problem and poped the hood and threw Dirt, yes dirt onto the turbo(I only wish I had an ext.). Now I can't say they didn't do the right thing here, but No attempt to save anything if they were present when it started is lack of pride. And you're tax dollars will reflect it.<_<


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 21, 2011)

cmetalbend said:


> but No attempt to save anything if they were present when it started is lack of pride....



So your saying refusal to perform functions outside of your job that could lead to injury and subsequent denial of a workers comp claim is lack of pride? 

For the record, outside of a patient, myself and my partner everything on my truck is replaceable, and will be treated as such if need be.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 22, 2011)

cmetalbend said:


> My only real question is why didn't they get the stretcher out when they stopped? I understand we're not firefighters but that's just plain dum IMOA. Now if they came back to the rig and it was in flames, sure stay the heck back. I had an underhood fire on my own pickup. It wasn't hard to extinguish, I pulled over at first sign of problem and poped the hood and threw Dirt, yes dirt onto the turbo(I only wish I had an ext.). Now I can't say they didn't do the right thing here, but No attempt to save anything if they were present when it started is lack of pride. And you're tax dollars will reflect it.<_<


 
That's why we should have insurance..........:unsure:


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 22, 2011)

cmetalbend said:


> My only real question is why didn't they get the stretcher out when they stopped? I understand we're not firefighters but that's just plain dum IMOA. Now if they came back to the rig and it was in flames, sure stay the heck back. I had an underhood fire on my own pickup. It wasn't hard to extinguish, I pulled over at first sign of problem and poped the hood and threw Dirt, yes dirt onto the turbo(I only wish I had an ext.). Now I can't say they didn't do the right thing here, but No attempt to save anything if they were present when it started is lack of pride. And you're tax dollars will reflect it.<_<



Sorry, but Cypress Creek EMS has never suffered from a lack of pride. The only thing DUMB (yes that is a B on the end) is needlessly risking your personal safety to protect material items that can easily be replaced. As stated by another poster, that is exactly what insurance is for. I'll even bet my next paycheck on the fact that this will not remotely affect community taxation. Your opinion is one thing, talking crap out of your arse is another. Stick with the opinion....................


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Flight-LP said:


> Sorry, but Cypress Creek EMS has never suffered from a lack of pride. The only thing DUMB (yes that is a B on the end) is needlessly risking your personal safety to protect material items that can easily be replaced. As stated by another poster, that is exactly what insurance is for. I'll even bet my next paycheck on the fact that this will not remotely affect community taxation. Your opinion is one thing, talking crap out of your arse is another. Stick with the opinion....................



Flight-LP you took the words out of my mouth.

The Creek has some of the best folks in the industry.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 9, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Flight-LP you took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> The Creek has some of the best folks in the industry.



While their reputation isn't quite what it used to be, yes they are one of the better agencies out there. Pride has never been a shortcoming of theirs, whether that is for better or worse...................


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe, MAYBE if we pulled over and it was just smoke, I would attempt to extinguish it with the on board fire extinguisher and remove the stretcher (which has all the equipment on it).  But the second it gets going I'm staying well clear. There's not a single member of our Command staff, not to mention regional HR or legal that would tell a medic to go anywhere near the vehicle.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 12, 2011)

cmetalbend said:


> My only real question is why didn't they get the stretcher out when they stopped? I understand we're not firefighters but that's just plain dum IMOA. Now if they came back to the rig and it was in flames, sure stay the heck back. I had an underhood fire on my own pickup. It wasn't hard to extinguish, I pulled over at first sign of problem and poped the hood and threw Dirt, yes dirt onto the turbo(I only wish I had an ext.). Now I can't say they didn't do the right thing here, but No attempt to save anything if they were present when it started is lack of pride. And you're tax dollars will reflect it.<_<



Save a stretcher, risk inhaling the nasty fumes from whatever is burning/melting inside, and possibly injuring myself in one way or another

Vs.

Leaving all the stuff that is replaced by insurance in the back of the ambulance, and getting to help pick out a shiny new ambulance/new toys? (and heck, maybe even getting the rest of the day off?)

Hmmm, that's a tough one.
There's no "lack of pride" in avoiding personal harm for some material things. Isn't the first rule of EMS scene safety? Or did they change the books again?


----------



## Icenine (Feb 12, 2011)

Insurance will pay for all that.

Just grab a 







And watch the show.


----------



## Senorsquishie (Feb 12, 2011)

How did it catch on fire in the first place? I loved the guy going in for the strecher!


----------

